# 1995 (?) Schwinn Cruiser...Should I Consider It?



## HARPO (Jul 15, 2020)

I had a 1995 Anniversary Cruiser many years ago and sold it. Now, a friend knows someone selling this one and all I have to go on are these two photos. 

My question is, what would be a fair price to offer, based on just these two photos? I don't need this bike...I wasn't looking for one...I'm not even sure I want it. But if the price is right, I'd find it hard to turn it down. Rust appears to be minimal (junk chrome).

Should I even offer $100-$150 for it? At that price, if accepted, I figure it would be worth it.


----------



## phantom (Jul 15, 2020)

I would buy it for $150 all day long.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 16, 2020)

I had a bad experience on a green one just like that.  I bought it new for i think $300 or so and it seemed to ride pretty well.  I then decided to take it on a flat 1/2 century ride and half way through the ride the crank on the right side broke in two and caused a nasty spill.  Obviously i dont think highly of those bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2020)

seems to me the tank and rack are worth $150


----------



## HARPO (Jul 16, 2020)

1817cent said:


> I had a bad experience on a green one just like that.  I bought it new for i think $300 or so and it seemed to ride pretty well.  I then decided to take it on a flat 1/2 century ride and half way through the ride the crank on the right side broke in two and caused a nasty spill.  Obviously i dont think highly of those bikes.




Ironically, the one I had was green also. It was Mint and I paid $100 for it (_about 4 years ago_) and decided not to keep it and sold it for $350 after detailing it. If I do get this one, it will be just a project to work on. It won't see much saddle time, and hopefully I will not have the same horrible, dangerous experience you had.


----------



## phantom (Jul 16, 2020)

I think I have had these in every variation there is....locking fork, long front fender, persons seat, A/S bolts and Pedals....Then some have a cheesy fork, allen wrench stems, short fenders etc: Burgandy, Blue, Green, Black. Here is Green one I sold not long ago for ---- hold on ----- $675


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm reading this thread with interest, as there is a burgandy Cruiser Deluxe for sale locally for $200.  Seller started at $300 for each bike in the picture, but now is down to $200 each.  I just can't seem to get the interest to go see it (have no interest in the woman's bike).  Probably same reason it's still for sale, just not a lot of interest in these bikes...  Maybe if it comes down to $100, but even then, don't want to buy something that's not the greatest quality.  On the other hand, they've survived this long...


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 17, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> I'm reading this thread with interest, as there is a burgandy Cruiser Deluxe for sale locally for $200.  Seller started at $300 for each bike in the picture, but now is down to $200 each.  I just can't seem to get the interest to go see it (have no interest in the woman's bike).  Probably same reason it's still for sale, just not a lot of interest in these bikes...  Maybe if it comes down to $100, but even then, don't want to buy something that's not the greatest quality.  On the other hand, they've survived this long...
> 
> View attachment 1229812




I would buy these at $200ea if given the opportunity. But only because I am partial to the Cruiser style of bikes.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 17, 2020)

I ride past one exactly like the one you are looking at daily on Lake Huron. It sits as yard art all year. I keep saying I am going to stop if I see someone outside and ask them if they are interested in selling or trading for a real yard art, but looking at their million $ home on the lake I am sure they paid a few hundred just for the yard art and aren't interested.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 17, 2020)

I guess if I can get it cheap enough, I'll take it. I've done some research on the early ones, made when the Scott Group owned Schwinn. When Pacific bought Schwinn, everything went overseas and I believe it was then that the quality went down further still.

I don't know when and where this particular model was made, but I like the fact that it has the duck billed fenders. I've only seem these on the Phantom Anniversary models. 

Still waiting to hear if I'm getting it or not...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 17, 2020)

@schwinnlax 




Apparently the Reproduction Phantoms are doing quite well...


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 17, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I don't know when and where this particular model was made, but I like the fact that it has the duck billed fenders. I've only seem these on the Phantom Anniversary models.



I have a two-tone blue bike very similar to the one in your opening post.  I bought it new in '96 (head badge has a '96 serial number), and it's been a great bike.  I've put hundreds of miles on it, mostly on a paved urban creek trail with hills.

Mine also has the flared fenders, but I don't usually think of all of these '95/'96 Cruiser Deluxes as "Phantom Anniversary" bikes, but some confusion remains for me with regard to that.  Some have a 1895-1995 centennial/anniversary sticker...




... but don't have the flared fenders, have a different chain guard design, and were painted in green/black instead of green cream (like member phantom's bike above).  I've also seen a number of red/black bikes which differ from the above blue bike in the same ways (no flared fenders, etc).

My bike, and all of the blue ones I've seen have this sticker (on the down tube, just in front of the bottom bracket) instead of the 1895-1995 sticker...





The blue ones, green/cream ones, and some of the burgundy ones seem to share features (flared fenders, and chain guard designs).  Here's what I mean with regard to the chain guard differences...
Design #1 (blue bikes, green/cream like member phantom's




Design #2 (green/black, and some burgundy




The models with chain guard design #2 also tend to have the bulkier seats with the extra padding on top.

There's a lot more info about these bikes in this thread:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...er-deluxe-100th-anniversary-bike.41791/page-4


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> I have a two-tone blue bike very similar to the one in your opening post.  I bought it new in '96 (head badge has a '96 serial number), and it's been a great bike.  I've put hundreds of miles on it, mostly on a paved urban creek trail with hills.
> 
> Mine also has the flared fenders, but I don't usually think of all of these '95/'96 Cruiser Deluxes as "Phantom Anniversary" bikes, but some confusion remains for me with regard to that.  Some have a 1895-1995 centennial/anniversary sticker...
> 
> ...




What's the build date on your Cruiser badge? I can only find the Blue ones noted as 1997.  :eek:


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 17, 2020)

The number on my badge is 1366, which as I understand it means the 136th day of 1996 (circa May 15th).


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 18, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @schwinnlax View attachment 1230006
> 
> Apparently the Reproduction Phantoms are doing quite well...




They are selling for as low as $1000 on Ebay.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 18, 2020)

@JimR56  That decal appears to be on the bike I'm looking to purchase...  

If it is, I hope the Cruiser Deluxe decal was placed on straighter than on yours


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 18, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @JimR56  That decal appears to be on the bike I'm looking to purchase...
> 
> If it is, I hope the Cruiser Deluxe decal was placed on straighter than on yours
> 
> View attachment 1230481



Upon closer inspection, that sticker on the bike you're looking at is different (look at the colors) from the image I posted (which is not a photo of the sticker on my own bike, btw).  I think the one I posted may be perfectly straight... the design just gives it a tilted appearance.  Anyway, still a lot of little mysteries about these bikes.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 18, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> Upon closer inspection, that sticker on the bike you're looking at is different (look at the colors) from the image I posted (which is not a photo of the sticker on my own bike, btw).  I think the one I posted may be perfectly straight... the design just gives it a tilted appearance.  Anyway, still a lot of little mysteries about these bikes.




You're right. Different colors AND design upon a closer look.

Still waiting to see what he'll sell it for...


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 18, 2020)

HARPO said:


> You're right. Different colors AND design upon a closer look.
> 
> Still waiting to see what he'll sell it for...



I wish you could get a photo of the other side of the bike.  I'm curious (especially about the guard), because I also noticed that the seat is of the bulkier type that I hadn't associated with the blue version of these bikes.

I've actually not seen a blue one with that much rust (although I'm sure they're out there), and I've seen quite a few photos online.  If you're really tempted to try one, I would think you could find a cleaner one without a lot of trouble.  The trouble, of course, is the price.  Out here, sellers are asking in the $400-$600 range for clean examples.  Probably too high, but everything is high around here.  But they really can be good utility bikes, despite 1817cent's unfortunate experience.  I took my rear rack off in 1996 to lighten things up a bit, and had a Nexus 7 rear hub installed, and it's been a great rider.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 19, 2020)

@JimR56  I actually only ride my road bikes, lol. I pretty much keep everything else as "eye candy". Pre and Post War, Raleigh, etc.

If I find something at a good price that I like, I'll buy it...detail it...and add it to the collection. After a while, I'll sell some and make room for more.
I have a Columbia RX-5 that I've ridden twice, but I bought it because I loved the look of it and the condition it was in (the photo is _before_ I detailed it). I paid $200 back in 2017, and I still have it.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 19, 2020)

@JimR56  Check this out. My money is on this being the bike..I've only seen the duck billed fenders on Phantoms....









						Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe
					

Have you ever seen something you just had to have?   You didn’t really need it, but for some reason, it seemed so desirable.   That’s the way it was for me back in 1995 with this bike. …




					turbobobbicycleblog.wordpress.com
				




fred


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 19, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @schwinnlax View attachment 1230006
> 
> Apparently the Reproduction Phantoms are doing quite well...




I bought a black one in the box for $1,000.00 for investment.  I hope theses sell for these prices.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 19, 2020)

I just found these "as purchased" photos from _many_ years back when I got the bike home. 

It cleaned up beautifully, but it was no comparison to the original Schwinn's in quality. Cheaply made, sharp edges on the tank...but I only paid $100 for it and sold it a few weeks later for $350.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 19, 2020)

Just found some of the "detailed" photos. Looking at these...I'm sorry I ever sold it...


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 19, 2020)

Yeah, they are actually nice looking bikes, and I assume they ride decent.  Might look at the one for sale locally to get a better sense of condition.


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 19, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @JimR56  Check this out. My money is on this being the bike..I've only seen the duck billed fenders on Phantoms....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've read that article before.  It's curious how he says he got it in 1995.  Unless I find new evidence about the production of these, I think he's off by a year or two.  He also says that 1995 was the "last year" of this model, which is definitely incorrect.  Mine has a badge number dating to 1996, and 1997 was the only year that the catalog indicated the two-tone blue finish.  He also makes the more general comment that the Cruiser Deluxe (not just the blue model) was discontinued in '95.  Wrong.  The guy (now deceased, I'm sorry to say) worked at a Schwinn dealership, so I would have expected more accurate information from him.  Anyway, yes, that's the same model you're looking at.  Same as my bike.

I also had one of those Columbia 5-Star reissues (also green).  I bought it in the late 80's, and never rode it.  They are indeed nice to look at.  When you get too old to ride your road bikes, maybe you can start putting some miles on it.


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 19, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Just found some of the "detailed" photos. Looking at these...I'm sorry I ever sold it...
> 
> View attachment 1231229
> 
> ...



I do like that dark green/black combo. I see that yours lacked the flared fenders and had the simpler chainguard design (as opposed to the green/cream bike that member phantom posted).  I also see that yours had the same seat, and the same front, rear (mounted on the left seat stay) and spoke reflectors that mine has.  Like Turbo Bob, who wrote that article you linked, I took all of mine off.  I never ride at night, so it was an easy decision.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

1999 Model... http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/1999_58.html


----------



## HARPO (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, I'm picking the bike up today, later in the afternoon.  My friend texted me late yesterday afternoon that his friend is fine with my first offer of $100, and even wants to throw in a girls Ross bike (to make room). I said thanks anway, but just the Schwinn and I'm a happy guy.

Just hoping it's in the condition I have set in my mind...which is a _dangerous_ thing to do.  

Something about those duck bill fenders I just love...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 20, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> When you get too old to ride your road bikes, maybe you can start putting some miles on it.




I just turned 68 last month, but not stopping anytime soon from riding those. Matter of fact, I just bought this one about a month ago.


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 20, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I just turned 68 last month, but not stopping anytime soon from riding those.



Glad to hear it.  Ride on in good health!


----------



## Jamesmc (Jul 20, 2020)

The green one is a Classic seven deluxe. Blue one a Cruiser deluxe 7. Both are schwinn select series. Don't know what year either are from. I have a couple of the 95 repro anniversary phantoms as well. These are definitely different. Funny that I have the green cruiser deluxe exactly like the one a few posts above. These damn things are like pinball machines that took over our living and dining area of our house. Bikes took over the garage.


----------



## JimR56 (Jul 20, 2020)

Jamesmc said:


> The green one is a Classic seven deluxe. Blue one a Cruiser deluxe 7. Both are schwinn select series. Don't know what year either are from. I have a couple of the 95 repro anniversary phantoms as well.



That green one may be from the future.     Maybe you could post photos of your "older" (1990's) bikes.  Does your green Cruiser Deluxe (like the one Harpo posted above) have a number stamped on the head badge?


----------



## Jamesmc (Jul 20, 2020)

I sent the cruiser deluxe up to Reno to our second house as there wasn't any room around here. This is the 95 reproduction. My granddaughter likes riding the harley-davidson bikes that I converted to electric. Alot of people ride a brand called Murf ebikes around San Clemente and I wanted different.


----------



## Jamesmc (Jul 20, 2020)

Didn't realize I had a picture. The other was a deluxe. This is a classic. Look pretty similar.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 23, 2020)

Still waiting to hear back from the guy about picking up the bike...


----------

